# Little Creek Bow Club Meriwether  *2021-22 Info Post 314*



## davidhelmly

Little Creek Bow Club Meriwether County GA

We are an archery only club and this season the lease will be 1250 acres that has been managed for the last 13 years.

We have roughly 40 acres of food plots that range in size from about 1/10 acre to as big as 6 acres. I try and keep at least 50% of the plot acreage in clover, some perennial and some annual. I normally do 5-10 acres in brassica, this year we will be doing some spring plots with the hopes of keeping something growing in most all the plots year round.

On average we supplemental feed about 20 - 30 tons per year but we are going feed a little less this year to spend more money in the plots.

We will have 16 members this year and the dues will be $2700. This pays for the lease, insurance, supplemental feed, and all food plots.

We have a camp on the property and has power for campers there.

We have a 125" gross minimum for your first buck and a 140" gross minimum for your second with some pretty hefty fines for undersized bucks or a button buck.

We have done pretty well the last several years killing nearly 100 does total and have gotten our deer numbers back to a manageable point, in those same years we have killed about 30 or so bucks, ten or so of them have grossed in the 140's, ten to twelve more in the high 120's and 130's and a few were undersized and drew sizable fines. Live weight on the bucks that we have killed have ranged from 195-260 lbs. Average live weight on a mature doe here is in the 125-130 lb. range with out heaviest being a 158 lb. beast of a nanny.

When the archery issue of GON comes out in September this year 7 or 8 of the top 10 archery kills for Meriwether county will be either from our lease or the adjoining property, the entire area is some great hunting due to all of the management that goes on in the area.

We are an electric or foot traffic only property after August 1st every year. During the spring and summer trucks and atv's may be used for scouting but after August 1st the only gas vehicles allowed are for club work, planting, feeding etc.

We have a terrific group of hunters here so we are going to be very selective about who we add. If you are law abiding, courteous, no drama archery hunter and are interested in chasing some good Georgia deer and hunting with a great group for the 2020-21 season we may be a fit for you.

Anyone who is interested will be interviewed by current LC members to see if everyone thinks that you are "a fit".  If you are interested in seeing the property or have questions feel free to give me a call or shoot me a text.

Thanks,

David Helmly
404-732-5159


Here are some of our buck kills:

2019 Kills are on post #299.

2018







2017







2016





And one that I had at 25 yds and couldn't close the deal on...






2015





Update 12-23-19

Since Photobucket dumped all of the pictures from non paying users I lost most of the pictures on this thread and with the new forum I couldn't go back and add again what was deleted, I went thru pictures from the club and picked out some from every year and made a slide show of them since I don't know of another way to add them back to this original page. I don't reallt like it but it's a glimpse from the past years.


----------



## EDH

That little lady has been slaying some bucks!


----------



## DoubleRR

you should see how hard she works at it!


----------



## davidhelmly

EDH said:


> That little lady has been slaying some bucks!



Yes she has and as DoubleRR said she works very hard at it, that elderly man with glasses in those kill pics has done pretty well the last few years too!


----------



## DoubleRR

*Ha....*

The glasses are just to disguise my true identity...I am always leaving them in phone booths...


----------



## davidhelmly

*First sheds of 2013*

After checking cameras on Sunday we noticed a buck we call "Energizer" had shed both sides already. He shed early last year too so we started looking and within about 30 minutes Cindy found both sides. With a 17" spread he would gross around 144". Some of you may recognize him from of our early season MW videos, we have a lot of history with him!!







Pic from MW video in Oct.


----------



## livetohunt

I have hunted this property and can say it has some very nice deer on it, and some great people in the club. This lease is also surrounded by like minded hunters managing for mature deer which helps this club. Great opportunity to arrow a mature buck.


----------



## emmett collins

*bow*

Bump for a great club and great folks. If you are serious about big deer this is the club for you.


----------



## DoubleRR

I will agree 100%....if your serious about bowhunting some nice bucks in Georgia and being around some nice folks at the same time...this club/lease is for you!


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher

If you are a serious bowhunter looking to hunt a lease with big whitetails you need to see what we have to offer! Our entire lease is beautiful but the new tract that we picked up this year is the best looking piece we have!!


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher

Despite the rainy forecast we are still showing the lease this weekend.


----------



## DoubleRR

It is going to be some nice weather this weekend...I will be glad to show our property ...call me if your interested...(770)780-8916
Rocky


----------



## Tennessee Buck

Thats a lot of $$$$ for a 300 yard private spot and then you cant shoot any does untill after thanksgiving, but the kids can gun hunt ,. sorry thats not bow only If there Guns 2 ! good luck with that . Remember this Is Ga  not Ill or kansas


----------



## DoubleRR

Thank you for your opinion.....hope you feel better now!


----------



## DoubleRR

*You Know What Ron White says....*

You can"t fix stupid!


----------



## Robert Harmon

Some people just don't under stand,or they don't have any family they hunt with (kids )!!!!


----------



## Luckybuck

Beautiful deer.   What town are you nearest too.  I have  a small tract in Meriwether not too far from Rocky Mount.


----------



## Robert Harmon

Thats why when my kids got big enough to hold on to me i started taking them up in the stand,two out of three still love to hunt,three of my grand kids hunt one by herself an two just starting so they have to hunt with grad pa or mom an dad,in a couple more years it will be time to start my two grate grandsons can't wate.


----------



## Tennessee Buck

davidhelmly said:


> LOL, Now don't encourage the trolls Rocky!! He obviously didn't have any female companionship last night and was a little frustrated again!


Not me I was with your wife last night !! lol


----------



## brianincc

I wish I had the funds. Looks like a great club with some good people in it.


----------



## davidhelmly

brianincc said:


> I wish I had the funds. Looks like a great club with some good people in it.



Thanks Brian, we are very lucky to have a great place to hunt and great people to hunt with and through a lot of hard work it gets better every year!!


We got out Sat and Sun and found a few fresh sheds, a few old ones and unfortunately a few dead bucks too.


----------



## livetohunt

David, Nice sheds! A couple of those sheds are good ones....The bucks on my Meriwether land were all holding until about 1-2 weeks ago, then they started dropping fast. Keep us posted on anymore finds..


----------



## alligood729

DoubleRR said:


> I am going to be down at our lease this week............if you would like to chase some turkeys and see our property give me a call............Rocky       (770)780-8916



Beautiful piece of property here, I wish I had the $$. Thanks for the trip Rocky, and the opportunity at the bird!!! First one for me since '95. Anybody that's serious about bowhunting, this is a great place to take a look at. Very nice to meet David and Cindy too! Great people and a great lease.....


----------



## DoubleRR

*Hey...*

David...
Thanks for the kind words...IT WAS FUN!...let's do it again...better yet let's get your daughter down here and get her a "Thunder Chicken"... !!!!!!


----------



## DoubleRR

We will be down chasing some "Buzzards" on Saturday....I will be more than glad to show you around...maybe even remove a bird or two....(770)780-8916


----------



## davidhelmly

*Some Velvet Bucks*

Cindy has had one of our trailcams out scouting for turkeys on a little tiny clover plot and we hadn't checked in a couple of weeks until yesterday. Here are some bucks from May 5th and 6th, they aren't far from splitting off brow tines. I love watching them grow from beginning to end!!


----------



## Nailman

David it looks like you have a great place and its just going to get better under your current management plan.  If it wasn't 7.5 hrs for me I would love to come meet your crew.  I already drive to our Ky farm a few weeks a year so like something a little closer so I can drive in for a day or two hunt. 

  Look forward to the post this year.  

Steve


----------



## davidhelmly

Nailman said:


> David it looks like you have a great place and its just going to get better under your current management plan.  If it wasn't 7.5 hrs for me I would love to come meet your crew.  I already drive to our Ky farm a few weeks a year so like something a little closer so I can drive in for a day or two hunt.
> 
> Look forward to the post this year.
> 
> Steve



Thanks Steve, It's been a lot of work over the years but you are right, it does get better every year and the work is honestly a labor of love. It is very rewarding looking back at what we started with and what we have now!! That would be a pretty long haul for a short hunt but we do have some good accommodations! 

I have hunted some in Ky and I think if I could move anywhere it would be western Ky, the deer are as good as Il, or Ia and it isn't that much colder than Ga and on top of that the locals are just good hard working people. Whay part of Ky is your farm in?


----------



## Nailman

davidhelmly said:


> Thanks Steve, It's been a lot of work over the years but you are right, it does get better every year and the work is honestly a labor of love. It is very rewarding looking back at what we started with and what we have now!! That would be a pretty long haul for a short hunt but we do have some good accommodations!
> 
> I have hunted some in Ky and I think if I could move anywhere it would be western Ky, the deer are as good as Il, or Ia and it isn't that much colder than Ga and on top of that the locals are just good hard working people. Whay part of Ky is your farm in?


t 


Have 2 places in N West Ky. One in McLean County (Calhoun) and a smaller place in Henderson Ky near the Green River.  Here is a nice one a cousin got in the area last year with his bow.


----------



## davidhelmly

That's a stud!!


----------



## Hoyt66

Hey David ,What kinda camera is she using there? Good quality!


----------



## davidhelmly

Hoyt66 said:


> Hey David ,What kinda camera is she using there? Good quality!



Thanks Hoyt, it's a Trail Watcher Researcher model, it does 720 HD video.


----------



## davidhelmly

*May Trailcam pics*

We got our feeders filled a little over a week ago so I've been looking forward to the first set of pics, they are hammering the feeders, minerals and the clover! 
We spent this past weekend mowing plots and also did a little plowing to try and get ahead of the game.
Here are a few of the pics from last week, some are cropped pretty heavy so the picture quality isn't good on some of them. 
It looks to be another promising year so come on September!!


----------



## BOWROD

That clover plot is SICK..!!!,, great job David ,,,those bucks are coming along nicely,,,keep us posted ..!!!


----------



## southerndraw

Nice looking set-up but that's a bunch of $$ bucks $$ for a 300 yard area. I know it sutes some folks though, good luck this coming season. I was wondering do members exchange area's at the end of every season to allow everyone the same oppertunities? At least with incoming new members.


----------



## southerndraw

It looks sweet and the chance at a trophy is definitely there. Can members put up stands and it be considerd a common area for everyone?


----------



## davidhelmly

southerndraw said:


> It looks sweet and the chance at a trophy is definitely there. Can members put up stands and it be considerd a common area for everyone?



Thanks, we've worked a lot of years to get it where it is now. A member can put up as many stands as he likes outside of others pinned area and it's up to that member if he lets others hunt it. Most members here are a little picky about their setups and prefer to hunt their own stands but there is some stand sharing too.


----------



## DoubleRR

*Open areas.....*

We have allot of areas on our club that gets very little hunting pressure....I have been running around on this property for 6 years and the way this land lays... there are plenty of areas that new members can pin and have a very good chance at a true P&Y buck.....I would love to share my knowledge and experience on this property...give me a call and we can make some plans to look at this property......Thanks!.............  (770)780-8916...

Rocky Reimer
Peachtree City


----------



## pepsibowhunter

ttt


----------



## goodedawg

Curious as to what your feeding in your feeders?


----------



## davidhelmly

It's Purina Deer20


----------



## Hunterd37

Gentlemen are there still any spots available? I would be very interested in viewing the property if there are still some available openings.  If you could send me an email at hunterdinsmore@gmail.com and maybe we could set up a time to view the property.  Thank you


----------



## davidhelmly

Hunterd37 said:


> Gentlemen are there still any spots available? I would be very interested in viewing the property if there are still some available openings.  If you could send me an email at hunterdinsmore@gmail.com and maybe we could set up a time to view the property.  Thank you



Email sent.

New pics and videos tomorrow!!


----------



## sleepr71

Sounds like a good club,good rules,and a great piece of property you have there. You're right though...it's not cheap,easy,or an over-night kind of deal to create a nice place to hunt! It's hard work,expensive,and a year 'round effort by all,and then...hopefully nobody gets itchy trigger fingers.The fact that surrounding clubs are QDM...is HUGE...for there's nothing more frustrating than growing deer,and your neighbors indiscriminately shoot everything. I personally LIKE that each member can "lock-out/close" an area if they scout hard & find a good spot,then not hunt it until conditions are right,or to save a good spot for your kid. This way,the lazy ones also don't get to reap the rewards of the hard-working members scouting efforts. Good luck,and if you weren't 3 hours away..it sounds like I'd already be soldSleepr71


----------



## davidhelmly

sleepr71 said:


> Sounds like a good club,good rules,and a great piece of property you have there. You're right though...it's not cheap,easy,or an over-night kind of deal to create a nice place to hunt! It's hard work,expensive,and a year 'round effort by all,and then...hopefully nobody gets itchy trigger fingers.The fact that surrounding clubs are QDM...is HUGE...for there's nothing more frustrating than growing deer,and your neighbors indiscriminately shoot everything. I personally LIKE that each member can "lock-out/close" an area if they scout hard & find a good spot,then not hunt it until conditions are right,or to save a good spot for your kid. This way,the lazy ones also don't get to reap the rewards of the hard-working members scouting efforts. Good luck,and if you weren't 3 hours away..it sounds like I'd already be soldSleepr71



Thanks for the kind word sleepr, you sound like you would be a good fit with us. Don't let a little drive deter you, Cindy and I are 2 hours awy from the lease and we have a very comfortable house there for the members to stay in.


----------



## davidhelmly

*Mid June Pics*


----------



## Hoyt66

*Club*

Man I wish I had the funds for this club.


----------



## davidhelmly

We will be down Friday, Saturday and Sunday working, give me a call or shoot me an email if you want to take a look.

David Helmly
404-732-5159
david@trailwatcher.net


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher

Hey Guys & Gals... I hope to go pick up Patience (the sexiest buck EVER) so that the members can fondle him this weekend.  If your interested in checking out LC and want to have a opportunity to meet some of the LC family, this weekend should be a good one.  Hopefully we will get a lot of routine bush hogging and limb trimming done but most of all I am hoping we grill something yummy!! 
LC is known for it's scrumptious cooks and gatherings!


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher

I just had to post again to use this lil emoticon!
 That's just ~cute!~


----------



## davidhelmly

Here are some of the pics I saved from the last week or so of June. All of the bucks are still growing good and the plots are still looking good with all of the rain, the pretty little piebald is still hanging around too.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## pepsibowhunter

Thanks for sharing David!!!


----------



## Central_Dutch

The bucks are looking better and better! I can't wait to see who all shows up this year and hopefully a few new studs.  I will be down sometime in August to hang some stands and put some cameras out.  I will let you know when I am coming down, maybe we can throw some backstrap on the grill. I am hoping we can get through with this job and head south during early season, the deer and the women just aren't quite the same up here in PA. lol...  It will be nice to get back to GA and see some Quality Managment in both aspects!  Keep the pictures coming, they are looking great.


----------



## davidhelmly

Even though it was a long weekend Cindy and I managed to stay pretty busy but did get out for long enough yesterday to check a couple of cameras before the monsoon started back. Here are a couple pics from one feeder camera and a couple of videos from a clover plot.


----------



## clickclick

Central Dutch you let us know when your on the way back. I'll have the grill ready. Looking forward to some more of that good tenderloin that you fixed. Good stuff


----------



## davidhelmly

2 spots left!!


----------



## DoubleRR

We will be down at the lease this weekend and will be glad to show you around!..... 2 memberships still open..


----------



## davidhelmly

*Mid July*

Cindy and I got out yesterday to move some stands around and pulled cards while we were out. Here are the ones I saved and as usual in no kind of order.

























































































































Plenty more new pics here.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7939310&posted=1#post7939310


----------



## davidhelmly

Ttt


----------



## buckslayer08

energizer is a king


----------



## TheHunter1207

Your 400 acre tract, is it entirely seperate than the other tract??


----------



## davidhelmly

TheHunter1207 said:


> Your 400 acre tract, is it entirely seperate than the other tract??



No, the only thing dividing the two tracts is an extremely rough and beat up county road that see's very little traffic.


----------



## davidhelmly

Here are some that I saved from last week. I had a TON of pics from last week and went thru them really quick last night and this morning so I probably missed a few keepers. I shifted a few cameras around last week hoping to see some new faces and it worked, I got pics of 3-4 different decent bucks this week. Come on September!!






















































































































There are more pics here.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=762785


----------



## davidhelmly

We've only got one opening left so if you want to bowhunt a place this year where you have a good chance at at Midwest caliber buck here in Georgia give me a call. 

David Helmly
404-732-5159


----------



## davidhelmly

Bump


----------



## davidhelmly

I'll be checking cameras in the next couple days and get some new pics up. I'm going to sit in a blind tonight and hope to get some good velvet footage!!


----------



## davidhelmly

Most of these are 2-3 weeks old but there may be a few from early August. I tried to get at least a few of all of our decent bucks but I'm sure I missed a few, I purposely left out the young guys because there are so many of them. It looks like most of the bucks are about thru growing and we have let most of the feeders dry up so I'm sure the bucks will be doing some moving around soon. It's time to move the cameras to trails and plots and start making an early season plan!!

More pics here! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7996715#post7996715


----------



## davidhelmly

We were going to get our brassica planted tomorrow but it's a little too wet for a few days. Still 1 spot left.


----------



## davidhelmly

Got the brassica in last Friday and with all the soil moisture it should be up pretty quick.


----------



## davidhelmly

Little Creek has a cover girl and a cover buck!!


----------



## DeepweR

Man I'd love to have the funds to join this club,,,y'all have done an excellent job managing this property.


----------



## jmh5397

Killer looking bucks!  The photos of the food plots look phenomenal!  Dave Armstrong speaks very highly of you guys and that goes a long way with me!  Wish your club was just a little bit closer to me!  Thanks for sharing the photos with us and like deep' we R said, y'all have def done an excellent job managing that property!


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks for the kind words guys. We do work hard at it and best of all we have a great group of members!


----------



## davidhelmly

Open house and interviews 1/25/14 for anyone interested in the 2014 season.

David Helmly
404-732-5159


----------



## davidhelmly

*A Couple New Videos*

We filled our feeders after the season went out and put cameras on them to do a buck inventory. I put out a couple of video cameras also and here are a couple videos, I also uploaded quite a few to our Little Creek Bow Club Youtube channel.  
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-WXzqHa0pRMGXXiSSbWHhA


----------



## davidhelmly

We had our annual Little Creek Bow Club meeting this past Saturday and got a few of the mounts from the last few years together for the meeting. All of the mounted heads, the 3 racks on the table and most of the sheds in the backgrounds are from the last 4 years, we had several more mounts from that time period that didn't make it to the meeting for various reasons. I wish I had taken some pictures during the meeting of all the members and great food but didn't do it. It was a great day of camaraderie with a lots of tall tales, a few truthful stories and a ton of GREAT food, we even managed to talk about a few changes for the upcoming season. Overall it was a great meeting, thank you to the best members that a club has ever seen!!


----------



## davidhelmly

Bump


----------



## davidhelmly

Just 1 opening left for the 2014-15 season. If you are serious about killing a P&Y buck in Georgia, we have them.


----------



## davidhelmly

We looked for some sheds over the weekend but after checking the cameras I can see why we didn't find many.


----------



## davidhelmly

*A Few Sheds Dropping*

Nost of our bucks are still holding their headgear but we have found a couple of sheds including 1 matched set. I'm hoping to get some time this weekend to do some more shed hunting and that they have dropped some more.


----------



## davidhelmly

I know some of our bucks have shed because we've found a few but I really didn't know how many so I put out a couple cameras last week before Cindy and I wend out of town to check. Well after I got home yesterday we went and pulled cards, I was planning on hitting the woods hard today, tomorrow evening and Sunday until I looked at the pics... I know I could still look but I have a hard time rewalking in a week or two what I have already walked this week plus we've let the feeders go dry so the turkey hunters will be legal so I will probably just wait. Here are a few that I saved from the last week or so, sorry but its quite a few.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly

Thank you to everyone for looking. We are full for the 2014-15 season.


----------



## davidhelmly

Cindy and I were able to squeeze in several hunts between Nov 7th and 15th and there were several other members down hunting that week too. I was predicting a miserable rut for us because our food plots look worse than they have in the 8 years that we've been there and we had almost zero acorns this year, so much for what I know! The 7th and 8th were completely on fire with bucks chasing and cruising from daylight until dark, it slowed down a little after that but from what members were sharing with us, our members had more encounters with shooter bucks from the stand than we have ever had in a week long period and some of the members didn't share what they saw. But as anyone who bowhunts all season knows, seeing a shooter and getting a shot are 2 different things. We had a member that wounded a buck and then another member miss one early in the week, the member that missed redeemed himself several days later on the same buck, he won't score much but he's a 6 1/2 year old buck that was on our management list, he was happy to kill him and we were happy to see him go. Here's a pic of Eddie and his buck, check out all of the trash around his bases, he actually has 13 scorable points.









If any of you saw our hitlist a couple months back on MW my number 2 buck for the year was a buck named "Cheesy", he's a 4 1/2 year old clean 8 that we have a ton of encounters and history with, when Cindy gave her hitlist he was wasn't on it because he has made such a good jump in size the last 2 years that she wanted him to make it to 5 1/2 just to see how much he grew. I really thought she would change her mind in she saw him from the stand but the morning of the 12th she was hunting and I was filming and there he was about 100 yards away and had a doe corralled in some briars, I wasn't able to get any footage but we got a pretty good first look at him, after a few minutes the doe broke and ran so off he went too. Cindy called some as he ran off but he had one thing on his mind and it didn't phase him, a little bit later we saw him run across a plot chasing her so we were both facing that direction trying to get another look and I really wanted to get some footage of him, after facing where we saw him for nearly an hour I heard a stick crack behind me and there he was at 36 yards, I was able to get some footage of him and Cindy got a good look and let him walk. We saw several shooters during the week including one buck that was 150ish but seeing him and her reaction was the best hunt of the week.
Here are a couple of screen shots from the video and just a short blip of the video.
I hope we can have another encounter with him this year but if the roles are reversed I'm not sure if I can be as management minded as she was...


----------



## Gut_Pile

Good stuff Mr. David. 

Cindy is definitely more management minded than me, I would have killed him right there.


----------



## davidhelmly

Gut_Pile said:


> Good stuff Mr. David.
> 
> Cindy is definitely more management minded than me, I would have killed him right there.



He was pretty impressive, I would have been tempted but if he can make it until next year he should be a really good buck!


----------



## 01Foreman400

davidhelmly said:


> He was pretty impressive, I would have been tempted but if he can make it until next year he should be a really good buck!



Looking forward to some 2015 trail cam pics of him.


----------



## davidhelmly

We are having an open house on January 10th 2015 for anyone that is interested in chasing some good Georgia bucks in the 2015/16 season. 
We will meet here at Little Creek camp house that morning and give you a chance to meet some of our members, ask any questions that you may have and for us to talk to everyone interested, we will take a look around the property and then end up back at our camp house for some more discussion and to answer any questions that may have been missed earlier. 
If you are interested shoot me a text or an email and I will get you on the list for the 10th.

Thanks,
David Helmly
404-732-5159
david@trailwatcher.net


----------



## davidhelmly

I just realized that I haven't put up any pictures from the 2014 season so I looked back in my photobucket and these are some that I saved from the last week or so before we shut the feeders off for the year.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## southerndraw

You guys got the bucks...I know it took a lot of hard work to get you there. Congratulations on your efforts.


----------



## davidhelmly

southerndraw said:


> You guys got the bucks...I know it took a lot of hard work to get you there. Congratulations on your efforts.



Thanks southerndraw, it has been and still is an enjoyable work in progress.


----------



## davidhelmly

*Video*

Cindy and I are trying to put together a short piece for our MW producer about our lease, sort of a year-round summary of what we do and trying get it done before the online shows finish up for the year. 
Anyway, while I was digging through trailcam pics and video clips from 2014 today for the MW piece I thought, heck I've posted some of these up before but I wonder how it would be to just put them all together in one video. I pulled out the videos that I remembered as being the better ones from mid June - mid August and also the August time lapse I did and put them all together by date.
It turned out ok but the quality isn't great because it's trailcam clips and it's really long and will be boring to some but hopefully it'll be entertaining to some also. If your bored enough to watch the whole thing check out the growth on the bigger eight from June 12th - July 20th - Aug 22nd, he put on some inches!


----------



## Oak bottoms

*opening*

Where is the club located if it's close enough I would like to talk about becoming a member


----------



## kevincox

Davd, you guys put any of the bucks on the ground this season?


----------



## davidhelmly

Oak bottoms said:


> Where is the club located if it's close enough I would like to talk about becoming a member



Meriwether County, it's about 1 hour S of the ATL airport.



kevincox said:


> Davd, you guys put any of the bucks on the ground this season?



Kevin, only 1 so far. We've had 2 missed, 1 wounded and a bunch of mid 120's - low 130's passed. Our food plots did terrible this year so I didn't expect a strong rut, it was crazy there for about a week I think everyone in the club saw multiple shooters from the stand but no one could get one to stop long enough for a shot, the oddest thing was that we were seeing a lot of bucks that we never had on camera and no one had ever seen before, it turned out being the best rut we've had in our 8 years here.


----------



## davidhelmly

I believe that I've returned all texts, PM's, emails and phone messages with directions and time for the open house, if for some reason you haven't heard back from me shoot me an email, PM or text and I'll get you the info.

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday!

Thanks,
David Helmly
404-732-5159


----------



## FSDeerhunter

Any openings left? Me and my dad are from around Savannah and been looking for a bow club for years and there isn't any around here. Just pm me back please


----------



## davidhelmly

FSDeerhunter said:


> Any openings left? Me and my dad are from around Savannah and been looking for a bow club for years and there isn't any around here. Just pm me back please



There is a possibility but I won't know for certain until
The first part of February.


----------



## whchunter

*Hmmm*



davidhelmly said:


> Thanks, we've worked a lot of years to get it where it is now. A member can put up as many stands as he likes outside of others pinned area and it's up to that member if he lets others hunt it. Most members here are a little picky about their setups and prefer to hunt their own stands but there is some stand sharing too.



I'm confused you say that a member has a 300 yard circle on that leaves a lot of acreage left to hunt as well but above you say that a member can put up as many stands as he likes and it's up to that member whether he lets others hunt that stand. The way I look at that is any stands outside the one 300 yard personal stand should be open. If not when a new member joins he/she will have a hard time finding a personal stand of their own since the existing members would have already covered the club with stands. Or is it that if a new member picks a site where another member's non-personal stand is the old member will be required his stand to make room for the new member's personal stand?  I've found in running several stands, that it's best to limit the number of permanent stands e.g. ladder, tripod etc.


----------



## davidhelmly

whchunter said:


> I'm confused you say that a member has a 300 yard circle on that leaves a lot of acreage left to hunt as well but above you say that a member can put up as many stands as he likes and it's up to that member whether he lets others hunt that stand. The way I look at that is any stands outside the one 300 yard personal stand should be open. If not when a new member joins he/she will have a hard time finding a personal stand of their own since the existing members would have already covered the club with stands. Or is it that if a new member picks a site where another member's non-personal stand is the old member will be required his stand to make room for the new member's personal stand?  I've found in running several stands, that it's best to limit the number of permanent stands e.g. ladder, tripod etc.



I'm on some heavy pain meds and kinda groggy so this may not make much sense but I'll give it a shot. A 300 yd diameter is 14.6 acres X 16 members = 233.6 aces so you subtract 233.6 acres from 1250 acres and you also subtract two 400 yard diameter circles where we run 2 year-round feeders which is another 26 acres eachand you got 964.4 acres that is open to all 16 members in the club, old or new. A new member can put his primary circle anywhere on the map that doesn't overlap an existing circle. You also have a secondary pin that you can move around anywhere that is open but it must be pulled off the board at the end of the day. Stands in an open area are NOT open stands, if Joe wants to spend the time and money to hang 20 stands and Frank is a lazy cheapskate there is no way he should have rights to Joes stands even if Frank is a democrat and thinks that he should.


----------



## rance56

Is frank allowed to hang a climber next 19 of joes stands as long as he isn't actuLly hunting in one of joes stands


----------



## davidhelmly

Frank can hang a stand anywhere that he wants that isn't in a members 300 yd circle


----------



## rance56

An each member can only have one circle?


----------



## davidhelmly

Unless they purchase multiple memberships, one per membership.


----------



## rance56

Cool that sounds very fair


----------



## davidhelmly

rance56 said:


> Cool that sounds very fair



Thanks, it really does work our well for everyone.


----------



## whchunter

*Ok*



davidhelmly said:


> I'm on some heavy pain meds and kinda groggy so this may not make much sense but I'll give it a shot. A 300 yd diameter is 14.6 acres X 16 members = 233.6 aces so you subtract 233.6 acres from 1250 acres and you also subtract two 400 yard diameter circles where we run 2 year-round feeders which is another 26 acres eachand you got 964.4 acres that is open to all 16 members in the club, old or new. A new member can put his primary circle anywhere on the map that doesn't overlap an existing circle. You also have a secondary pin that you can move around anywhere that is open but it must be pulled off the board at the end of the day. Stands in an open area are NOT open stands, if Joe wants to spend the time and money to hang 20 stands and Frank is a lazy cheapskate there is no way he should have rights to Joes stands even if Frank is a democrat and thinks that he should.



OK makes sense but it would still seem that if many of the members are like Joe and put up a lot of stands, a new member wouldn't have a lot to pick from. Maybe I'm missing something. Hope the pain is better.


----------



## DoubleRR

A new member can can pin in any area that is not already pinned...members that have a stand or stands in the new members pinned area will have to remove their stands or leave their stands in that area and not be able to hunt those stands.....has never been a problem or conflict yet...


----------



## whchunter

*Ok*



DoubleRR said:


> A new member can can pin in any area that is not already pinned...members that have a stand or stands in the new members pinned area will have to remove their stands or leave their stands in that area and not be able to hunt those stands.....has never been a problem or conflict yet...



OK now as Paul Harvey used to say I have the whole story and it finally makes sense.


----------



## Deerslayer90

Where is this located at?


----------



## DoubleRR

Our club is on Gaston Road...3 miles north of Greenville Ga.  .......   in Meriwether county


----------



## lucf42

Not sure if I missed it or not, but what county is this in?


----------



## DoubleRR

Meriwether county.....


----------



## davidhelmly

Sorry for being so late updating this but I've been under the weather for a couple of weeks and just haven't gotten it done. As of today we have 4 opening in our lease and I have several "maybes" but if anyone is seriously interested please let me know and I will be glad to talk to you and show you around the property. We have been feeding a ton per week since the season went out and I've got waaaaaaay too many pictures from the feeders to really study them but I did skim thru them and try and pick out a few different bucks from each feeder, this most definitely isn't all of our bucks or even all of our decent bucks but just a few that I quickly picked that are still alive.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## watermedic

Glad you are back at it!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Great pics and several good bucks for this year.

Trying to figure out what you all are feeding.


----------



## southerndraw

Let me guess "antlermax"


----------



## davidhelmly

watermedic said:


> Glad you are back at it!



Thank you watermedic, it feels good to be up and moving around even if it is really slow movement right now! Lol



01Foreman400 said:


> Great pics and several good bucks for this year.
> 
> Trying to figure out what you all are feeding.





southerndraw said:


> Let me guess "antlermax"



You guys are pretty sharp!!


----------



## GAGE

Always enjoy looking at what you have all been able to accomplish David. Thank you for sharing, and I hope you are feeling better and are on the up and up!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Incredible photos, great work!


----------



## livetohunt

David, great pics...That one buck out on the 11th in daylight is nice...Looks like he has a kicker growing off the back right side.  Plenty of good young bucks too! Should be a good year for you guys/girls.


----------



## davidhelmly

Jim Boyd said:


> Incredible photos, great work!





GAGE said:


> Always enjoy looking at what you have all been able to accomplish David. Thank you for sharing, and I hope you are feeling better and are on the up and up!



Thank you guys, we love managing the property and sharing the pictures.
Thanks GAGE, I know it's crazy but I feel so much better that I'm bored to death and going back to work 2 weeks early...



livetohunt said:


> David, great pics...That one buck out on the 11th in daylight is nice...Looks like he has a kicker growing off the back right side.  Plenty of good young bucks too! Should be a good year for you guys/girls.



Thanks Dave, that buck is a stud and we had a close encounter with him on Dec 30th, he came in to 56 yards but wouldn't come any closer. I am hoping to find his sheds but as of last week he was still holding both sides. Have you gotten any more good bucks on camera?


----------



## davidhelmly

1 spot available for 2015.


----------



## DoubleRR

One more membership!... I have been a member of Little Creek since the start....10 years ago....we have worked hard at producing some "Trophy Georgia Bucks".....the proof is in the pudding....and we have been very fortunate to have always had a year in and year out a group of dedicated bow hunters.....now being retired I have plenty of time to  spend down at our club.....I am available at any time to meet down at the club and show our property and answer any questions......don't miss your chance to chase some Trophy Georgia Bucks..........Rocky  (770)780-8916


----------



## Hoyt66

*Club*

Hello David and Rocky, I'm very interested in your club!


----------



## davidhelmly

We will be down on Saturday showing the property.


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks for all of the interest this year but we are full for the 2015 season.


----------



## deadbox

Congrats to all the new members. You have made a great choice. Sorry I had to leave as it was the hardest decision I have had to make. ( trying to aquire my own lease) The club is absolutely amazing as well as the people. DAVID, CINDY, AND ROCKY are top of the class and full of knowledge. And you can rest assured there will be plenty of deer. And then of course the Turkey. This place is worth the cost for Turkey alone. Good luck and looking forward to future pics.


----------



## DoubleRR

Hey "L" .....are you coming  up to hunt some "Turks" this season?...Let me know....I am going to be there for the first 3 days of the season  (and then some).   
Rocky


----------



## deadbox

I'm 100% gonna be there. Probably Sunday till whenever.


----------



## davidhelmly

deadbox said:


> Congrats to all the new members. You have made a great choice. Sorry I had to leave as it was the hardest decision I have had to make. ( trying to aquire my own lease) The club is absolutely amazing as well as the people. DAVID, CINDY, AND ROCKY are top of the class and full of knowledge. And you can rest assured there will be plenty of deer. And then of course the Turkey. This place is worth the cost for Turkey alone. Good luck and looking forward to future pics.




Thanks for the kind words Larry, we enjoyed having you with us last season, I hope everything works out with your lease.


----------



## deadbox

Thanks We actually just got word today that we will be getting it. So hopefully it can stay that way till signing. 

That place made me only wanna hunt managed areas. And now I will get to experience growing our own deer. From the start. I'm really excited. Just hope I'm prepared. We got a good group though.


----------



## davidhelmly

Here are a couple of videos from the 2014 season that Cindy and I had close encounters with.


----------



## davidhelmly

*June Velvet*


----------



## davidhelmly

A few more.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Some nice bucks and lots of potential.


----------



## southerndraw

Got it going on for sure...good luck in 15 and now some of 16.


----------



## davidhelmly

Here is a short video of a bachelor group off of a different camera.


----------



## deadbox

Looking like a great year. I miss not being there. But I got a good year planned.


----------



## davidhelmly

We will be having our open house for the 2016-17 season on January 30th starting around 1:00. It will be a chance for any prospective members to look around and ask any questions that they may have and also a chance for us to meet any prospective members. If you have any interest in coming down and looking around give me a shout and I'll get your info and get you some directions. 

Here are a couple of pics of a buck I killed New Years Day 2016.


----------



## flabowhunter36

Pm sent


----------



## Camerond23

*what county*

????


----------



## davidhelmly

flabowhunter36 said:


> Pm sent



I haven't seen anything from you flabowhunter. 



Camerond23 said:


> ????



Meriwether


----------



## Noah K

I'm very interested how many members are you looking for and how much a year


----------



## davidhelmly

Noah K said:


> I'm very interested how many members are you looking for and how much a year



I won't know how many I will need for a few weeks, all the club info is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Slowmow24

*2016/2017 Open House*

Hello, I am looking at joining a club that is respectable and fun. I think the work you guys put in has definitely paid off. Could you shoot me a PM on rules and pricing. I also would be very interested in coming out on the 30th to take a look if you guys will have me.


----------



## davidhelmly

Open house for anyone interested in the 2016-17 season in Saturday Jan 30th. If you're interested give me a shout. 

David Helmly
404-732-5159


----------



## davidhelmly

We Still have a couple of open spots and I will be down the next couple of weeks on Friday and Saturday if anyone is interested in taking a look. 
It's still too early for the majority of the bucks to drop there horns but we have been out looking any way and have found 8 or 9 so far. They are all little guys but it's still fun finding them!!


----------



## davidhelmly

I put cameras on some of our feeders a couple of weeks ago to see if the bucks had started shedding yet. There were several regulars that I didn't get on camera so I am assuming that they have shed, we have looked some and found a few so far but none of the big guys yet. Here are some of the bucks still holding. I will be burning some boot leather this weekend!!


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly

*Sheds and Plots*

I had hoped to be able to spend a day or two last weekend shed hunting but decided to get our clover plots sprayed instead. It's been a really slow year for sheds, between Cindy and myself we've probably only found 15 - 20 sheds, in past years that would have been a good weekend.

 The clover and alfalfa are starting to look good since the deer have plenty of browse greening up and aren't staying in the plots all day and night,unfortunately the weeds are taking off too. We had a few acres of clover and alfalfa that the weeds were already too tall to spray so Cindy mowed those while I sprayed the rest. Hopefully we will keep getting some decent rain and the clover will stay green and growing.

Here are the sheds we've found so far.






















































And here are a few of the clover plots.


----------



## davidhelmly

We have 2 spots available for 2016-17.


----------



## Cole Henry

Those clover plots are looking awesome and looks like you have some great 2 and 3 year olds with a ton of potential!


----------



## southerndraw

Man some good looking plots!


----------



## davidhelmly

Cole Henry said:


> Those clover plots are looking awesome and looks like you have some great 2 and 3 year olds with a ton of potential!



Thanks Cole, yeah we didn't find any of the big sheds this year, it was by far our worth year for finding big sheds. One plus this year is we did t find any dead bucks where we normally find several. 



southerndraw said:


> Man some good looking plots!



Thanks sd, I was down last weekend which was 2 weeks after those pics were taken and they look lots better now than they do in those pics, it's been a good month for the clover!


----------



## Tot

You guys are doing an exceptional job in managing whitetails. The work yall put in is equal to the quality bucks yall are producing. I have read threw the whole thread and have enjoyed every post. If i wasnt 3 hours away in upstate south carolina i would be all over this. You guys are doing it right.


----------



## davidhelmly

Tot said:


> You guys are doing an exceptional job in managing whitetails. The work yall put in is equal to the quality bucks yall are producing. I have read threw the whole thread and have enjoyed every post. If i wasnt 3 hours away in upstate south carolina i would be all over this. You guys are doing it right.



Thank you for the kind words Tot, it's certainly a labor of love.


----------



## rolltidefan

Just curious...how do you grow such nice food plots in the pine stands. I've tried and tried and mine just will not do. Whats the secret?


----------



## davidhelmly

rolltidefan said:


> Just curious...how do you grow such nice food plots in the pine stands. I've tried and tried and mine just will not do. Whats the secret?




Lots and lots of lime! I do a soil test on 5-10 plots every year so they all get tested about once every 3-4 years. Over the past 10 years we have probably put over 200 tons of lime on 40 acres of plots.


----------



## humblehunter22

Hey david what have yall been planting that does really well in the Pines out that way.


----------



## davidhelmly

humblehunter22 said:


> Hey david what have yall been planting that does really well in the Pines out that way.



We have good luck with a mix or Durana and Alice clovers and either wheat or oats.


----------



## humblehunter22

Good deal sir they look phenomenal almost like something you would see advertised for food plot blends. Beautiful plots for sure. Just got in a lease back in the area going to try to get things right to plant a mix of winter peas, red and white clover, alfalfa and brassica going to be in between section of pines already started to put lime to the area now.


----------



## davidhelmly

humblehunter22 said:


> Good deal sir they look phenomenal almost like something you would see advertised for food plot blends. Beautiful plots for sure. Just got in a lease back in the area going to try to get things right to plant a mix of winter peas, red and white clover, alfalfa and brassica going to be in between section of pines already started to put lime to the area now.



That's good to get the line down now so it can start working. It sounds like you've got a good plan in place!


----------



## davidhelmly

I like the way that some members have started a thread and posting new pics to it every week or two so I'm going to try it too and hopefully add some new pics every couple of weeks, it's just cool to see the progression of the bucks as the summer goes on.
The last 2 months of no rain and above average temps at our place has taken its toll on our plots, what was tall, green and lush clover has turned into brown, crunchy. weedy clover. I'm sure that our lease isn't actually the driest place in Ga but most times I am hard pressed to believe it, that's the reason that we supplemental feed so much, it's not weather dependent! We got our feeders going again on May 22nd so I filled them again Labor Day and checked cameras for the first time, I was like a kid at Christmas because even though it's too early to tell anything about the bucks I still love watching them grow!! Like I expected with the dry weather they are hammering the feeders, so much so that I had several cards that had been full for 4-5 before I checked them.
Nothing spectacular but I tried to save a few pics from every camera that actually worked, the dates on some aren't right but these were all taken between May 22 and May 30.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly

All of the bucks are growing as they should despite the extremely dry weather, I'm going to have to get DoubleRR to do his rain dance soon! Here are some pics for the first half of June.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## DoubleRR

A Naked rain dance?


----------



## davidhelmly

DoubleRR said:


> A Naked rain dance?



You know that's the only one that works!!


----------



## livetohunt

davidhelmly said:


> You know that's the only one that works!!



David, did you plant summer plots this year, or is it just the clover you have planted already?


----------



## davidhelmly

livetohunt said:


> David, did you plant summer plots this year, or is it just the clover you have planted already?



Dave, just some established clover and alfalfa from previous years, I've given up on summer plots except occasionally some sorghum, aeschynomene or alyce clover.


----------



## davidhelmly

I pulled cards almost a week ago but just got around to doing anything with them. These are only about a week newer than the last batch I posted up so there isn't a whole lot of change, these are from around June 12 - June 18.


----------



## benbishop6602

*deer pics*

Lookin good over there


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks Ben.


----------



## kevincox

That narrow 8 pt has a Lot of Mass!


----------



## davidhelmly

kevincox said:


> That narrow 8 pt has a Lot of Mass!



Yes he does, I hope he keeps putting on inches and that maybe we will get a peak at him this season!


----------



## davidhelmly

I pulled cards on Friday when I filled feeders and I also replaced some of my older less reliable cameras so hopefully when I check this weekend I will have some videos and pics. All of the bucks are still growing and looking good, that buck I call "Caribou" won't be much for score but he is definitely a freak! We've got a younger buck with a lot on non-typical growth and another young buck that looks to be in hard horn, very odd!


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## livetohunt

David, nice pics. That protein feed looks more like powder than the pellets you used before. Do the raccoons still get into the new feed as bad as the old stuff? I had a bad raccoon problem before, but maybe this new powder is another option.


----------



## davidhelmly

livetohunt said:


> David, nice pics. That protein feed looks more like powder than the pellets you used before. Do the raccoons still get into the new feed as bad as the old stuff? I had a bad raccoon problem before, but maybe this new powder is another option.



Thanks Dave. We still see about the same amount of coins with this feed, we just trap all we can every year when trapping season opens, I remember you trapped a crazy number of them when you trapped!


----------



## Jim Boyd

Looking GREAT as always, David!!!!


----------



## davidhelmly

Jim Boyd said:


> Looking GREAT as always, David!!!!



Thanks Jim!


----------



## uturn

Good Stuff!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## davidhelmly

uturn said:


> Good Stuff!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks uturn!


----------



## Triple C

David - Always enjoy the pics!  Great looking deer and great looking place.


----------



## Cole Henry

David what is it that you are feeding now? PM me if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## bubbabuck

PM sent David!


----------



## davidhelmly

We have shut down the feeders and the velvet is starting to come off so I'm expecting a lot of buck relocation to happen soon. Despite the continued drought and heat we have a pretty good looking bunch of bucks this year, hopefully our members will have some good encounters!!


----------



## Triple C

Awesome!!!  Wishing you guys the best this year.


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks Triple C!!


----------



## Slowmow24

Good luck this year David, I hope you guys get some bigs ones.


----------



## davidhelmly

Slowmow24 said:


> Good luck this year David, I hope you guys get some bigs ones.



Thanks Slow!!


----------



## southerndraw

Some good looking stuff going on there...are your stands pin-in or private?


----------



## davidhelmly

southerndraw said:


> Some good looking stuff going on there...are your stands pin-in or private?



Thanks, all stands are private.


----------



## chrismhaase

David - what do you need in your protein feeders?  A special handmade mix or a store bought one? Any secrets would be appreciated.


----------



## davidhelmly

chrismhaase said:


> David - what do you need in your protein feeders?  A special handmade mix or a store bought one? Any secrets would be appreciated.



Chris, for the last couple of years we have used Purina Antlermax 20 and Buck Muscle. They eat both faster than we can keep it in the feeders!


----------



## davidhelmly

Bump for meeting update.


----------



## Triple C

Got my own place to hunt but sure do love following your thread.  You guys got it going on down there in a real good way!  And some say only the midwest can grow deer like that.  Ha!!!  You guys proving different.


----------



## davidhelmly

Triple C said:


> Got my own place to hunt but sure do love following your thread.  You guys got it going on down there in a real good way!  And some say only the midwest can grow deer like that.  Ha!!!  You guys proving different.



Thanks Triple C, we try!!


----------



## Rashman

Am I reading posts correctly- each member gets 300 yard area? That does not seem like a lot of room, taking into account differing wind conditions? Is there any place one can find rules?


----------



## davidhelmly

Rashman said:


> Am I reading posts correctly- each member gets 300 yard area? That does not seem like a lot of room, taking into account differing wind conditions? Is there any place one can find rules?



You are semi correct, each member gets a private circle that is 300 yards in diameter which is just under 15 acres so 15 acres X 16 members = 240 acres of private area, the lease is 1250 acres - 240 private acres = 1010 acres that is open for all members to hunt + your 15 private acres = 1025 total acres that each member has access to hunt all season.
Shoot me your email and I  will send you a copy of the rules.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

So each member is only allowed one private area?


----------



## davidhelmly

SouthPaw Draw said:


> So each member is only allowed one private area?



Yes


----------



## yellowhammer73

davidhelmly said:


> You are semi correct, each member gets a private circle that is 300 yards in diameter which is just under 15 acres so 15 acres X 16 members = 240 acres of private area, the lease is 1250 acres - 240 private acres = 1010 acres that is open for all members to hunt + your 15 private acres = 1025 total acres that each member has access to hunt all season.
> Shoot me your email and I  will send you a copy of the rules.





300 yard radius equals.... 58 acres.


----------



## yellowhammer73

I'm assuming the 300 yards is from the center of the private area or the stand site. We hunt under the same private area rule.


----------



## davidhelmly

yellowhammer73 said:


> 300 yard radius equals.... 58 acres.



That's possible but if you look at the second work in the second sentence of post 209 it doesn't say radius... 300 yard diameter = 14.6 acres


----------



## yellowhammer73

davidhelmly said:


> That's possible but if you look at the second work in the second sentence of post 209 it doesn't say radius... 300 yard diameter = 14.6 acres




You're right. I just read over that. My bad.


----------



## davidhelmly

yellowhammer73 said:


> You're right. I just read over that. My bad.



Lol not a problem


----------



## SWAMPFOX

*Cross Bow*

Do you permit members to use cross bows? 
Thanks.


----------



## davidhelmly

SWAMPFOX said:


> Do you permit members to use cross bows?
> Thanks.



If they are not physically able to shoot a vertical bow or if they are over 60 years old we do.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

What is the minimum score for the club?


----------



## davidhelmly

Migmack said:


> What is the minimum score for the club?



One tract is 125" gross and the second tract is 135" gross.


----------



## davidhelmly

2 openings left for the 2017-18 season.


----------



## alonghi85

How much are the dues?


----------



## davidhelmly

alonghi85 said:


> How much are the dues?



The info is in post #1.


----------



## brettp

*Approximate loc?*

Hi David,  I live in Marietta and would like to approximate drive time..can you provide streets, coord?  Thanks, Brett


----------



## davidhelmly

brettp said:


> Hi David,  I live in Marietta and would like to approximate drive time..can you provide streets, coord?  Thanks, Brett



Brett, we are about 5 miles NE of Greenville, almost exactly 1 hour from the ATL airport.  PM me your contact info and I can send you a copy of this years rules. 

Thanks, 
David


----------



## bubbabuck

davidhelmly said:


> 2 openings left for the 2017-18 season.



David, it was great finally meeting you, Cindy, and the guys last week...enjoyed chatting with you guys, and looking forward to helping you drag Cindy's next Toad out this fall!


----------



## davidhelmly

bubbabuck said:


> David, it was great finally meeting you, Cindy, and the guys last week...enjoyed chatting with you guys, and looking forward to helping you drag Cindy's next Toad out this fall!



Thanks Gary, It was nice finally meeting you and Ann and we are looking forward to hunting with you this year! Thank you for the help offering, she never shoots a deer that runs toward the truck...


----------



## davidhelmly

*Taking Inventory*

We started back feeding as soon our season went out so we put cameras on some of the feeders for a few weeks to see what bucks were still around. We've still got lots of bucks hanging around but some of the bigger guys haven't been seen, hopefully they shed early from the stress of the drought and we just can't tell who they are.
I saved some of the pics and put together a short slide show to make it easier to see all the pics.


----------



## uturn

Good Stuff as Always!!


----------



## davidhelmly

*Still 1 Spot Open*

Well we had a new member have a change of heart and decide not to get in for this season so we still have 1 spot available for 2017-18. 

Give me a shout if you're interested!







uturn said:


> Good Stuff as Always!!/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks uturn!!


----------



## Rashman

I believe in another post, someone commented on children hunting with rifles, of course accompanied by adult. About how many gun hunters in the woods each year, for this bow club?


----------



## Rashman

How many gun hunters (children hunting with adults) each year, and how many deer (Dor or buck) harvested with gun over last 3 years versus biw?


----------



## davidhelmly

Rashman said:


> I believe in another post, someone commented on children hunting with rifles, of course accompanied by adult. About how many gun hunters in the woods each year, for this bow club?





Rashman said:


> How many gun hunters (children hunting with adults) each year, and how many deer (Dor or buck) harvested with gun over last 3 years versus biw?



Hey Douglas,
Some years there no gun hunters and some years 1 or 2, there were 0 in 2014 and 2016 that I remember and there were 2 in 2015, 2 young ladies about 12 years old or so both killed their first deer, both killed a nice fat doe.

A child hunting with a gun may only harvest a doe, here's the first paragraph on page 6 of the rules I sent you last month.

P a g e | 6
i. Guest
ï‚· You may bring your spouse or dependent children to hunt but they may only hunt your primary area and you must hunt your primary also when they hunt. You don’t have to both hunt the same stand just both stay in your primary area. Any fines that your guests incur are the member’s responsibility, also any buck killed by a spouse or child counts as your buck. Non-dependent guests CANNOT shoot a buck under any circumstances. If you are bringing a non-dependent guest it must be approved by David at least 7 days before hunting. Because several of our members have small children we will allow a minor child to kill a DOE with a gun or crossbow starting Thanksgiving Day. The same rules apply that you and the guest must hunt in your primary area. If it is a minor child that is hunting it is probably a wise choice for you to be in the same stand. There is a lot of chance for error here so be VERY careful.


----------



## davidhelmly

I'm planning on being at the lease this weekend shed hunting if anyone is interested in taking a look.


----------



## davidhelmly

It's that time of year again, deer season is winding down so we will be looking for a few members to replace any that we may lose. I won't know for sure until early Feb how many openings we will have but we will go ahead and start talking to people and showing the property as soon as season is out. 
Here is a buck I passed in late Oct and another in late Dec this year and also some trailcam videos from this season. 
If you think you may be interested in looking at our place just let me know, text or email is easiest for me but a call will work too, all of my info is on the first post.


----------



## Beagler282

That first video gets the blood pumping for sure. Some real nice studs on your farm David!!


----------



## davidhelmly

Beagler282 said:


> That first video gets the blood pumping for sure. Some real nice studs on your farm David!!



Thanks Ray, it was a pretty exciting hunt! We’ve got quite a few 4.5 yo and older bucks going into next year, it should be our best year in a while!!


----------



## Rashman

Do you have turkey rights?


----------



## davidhelmly

Rashman said:


> Do you have turkey rights?



We do on 850 acs.


----------



## Rashman

Archery only for turkeys as well?


----------



## DoubleRR

Nope...turkey hunting is any legal weapon on Little Creek....


----------



## 01Foreman400

Great videos!


----------



## davidhelmly

01Foreman400 said:


> Great videos!



Thanks Foreman!!


----------



## davidhelmly

We are going to be down showing the property on Saturday Feb 3rd around 11:00, if you are interested give me a shout.

Also I did a Highlights of the 2017-18 season.

David


----------



## Bigmonk96

Hello David, being new to the forum,I just spent most of Sunday afternoon watching all your post / videos from the first post till the last** All I can say is wow!!!  It is amazing what a "true passion" can accomplish and you guys & gals have shown the results.

 I am recently retired,  live in  South Carolina, and just got back into deer hunting several years ago,after golfing & fishing the last 35 years. We have about 400 acres my buddy & I hunt,but don't work the land near like you guys* I don't bow hunt @ 68 years old,but can still lift my rifle & have managed to fill the freezer & I even put a 10pt. on the wall this year**

 Just wanted to thank you for a """GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON""" __  watching all the great footage & photos,along with your input, I feel like I somewhat caught up,with the years I missed hunting. Wishing you all a great year & much success in the future !!!! Again my thanks to ya',  Monk


----------



## davidhelmly

Bigmonk96 said:


> Hello David, being new to the forum,I just spent most of Sunday afternoon watching all your post / videos from the first post till the last** All I can say is wow!!!  It is amazing what a "true passion" can accomplish and you guys & gals have shown the results.
> 
> I am recently retired,  live in  South Carolina, and just got back into deer hunting several years ago,after golfing & fishing the last 35 years. We have about 400 acres my buddy & I hunt,but don't work the land near like you guys* I don't bow hunt @ 68 years old,but can still lift my rifle & have managed to fill the freezer & I even put a 10pt. on the wall this year**
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for a """GREAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON""" __  watching all the great footage & photos,along with your input, I feel like I somewhat caught up,with the years I missed hunting. Wishing you all a great year & much success in the future !!!! Again my thanks to ya',  Monk



Thank you for the kind words Monk!! As I always say, it’s a labor of love and I’m lucky to have a wife that enjoys it as much as I do and is right by my side helping all the time. We have been fortunate over the years to have great members because it has taken all of us to accomplish what we have, it’s most definitely a team effort!!
That’s very cool that you have gotten back in to hunting, good luck to you and your partner on your property this year!!


----------



## davidhelmly

It’s short notice but Rocky and I are going to be down showing the property on Friday morning if anyone wants to come along.


----------



## Rashman

Wow, some amazing pics and video. 

Do you have availability for 2018/19?


----------



## davidhelmly

Rashman said:


> Wow, some amazing pics and video.
> 
> Do you have availability for 2018/19?



We possibly have 1 opening.


----------



## HCdawg

I may have missed it, but are there specific areas for each hunter or
is it a pin system?


----------



## DoubleRR

( I have been a member of on Little creek since day one).. each member does a have his or her designated/private area...the remaining open area(s) are a pin in and out system...


----------



## HuntNut

David,
This is Rick Wood, it was great taking with you today, I look forward to meeting you soon.


----------



## davidhelmly

HuntNut said:


> David,
> This is Rick Wood, it was great taking with you today, I look forward to meeting you soon.



Rick,
It was my pleasure, give me a shout when you are in the area.


----------



## davidhelmly

I was down on the property yesterday and took a few pictures of some of the clover plots, they are eally starting to pop!!

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Triple C

Great looking plots David!  Clover is the gift that keeps on giving. You guys got it going on in a big way on your place. Always enjoy your updates.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Dang right! That clover looks great


----------



## Silent Assassin

Did you notice the headless gray gorilla jumping at you from the tree top in the first pic.


----------



## davidhelmly

Silent Assassin said:


> Did you notice the headless gray gorilla jumping at you from the tree top in the first pic.



Lol yes, my wife and I laughed about it!!


----------



## Slowmow24

davidhelmly said:


> We are going to be down showing the property on Saturday Feb 3rd around 11:00, if you are interested give me a shout.
> 
> Also I did a Highlights of the 2017-18 season.
> 
> David



Love the highlight real. Real work been shown off at its' finest.


----------



## atlashunter

Nice mass on those deer. You guys are doing something right for sure.


----------



## DoubleRR

We still have one opening for the upcoming 2018/19 season!  (retired here and free to show the Little Creek Bow Club).. property at any time)...


----------



## tenfootall

Aint been on here in a long time. Yall got the clover lookin like carpet. Get back home for good (again) Monday or Tuesday. Got that box of stuff to bring Mrs. Helmly so yall smell good. If possible I might try to ride down Friday 5-11 or Sat 5-12. Got it lookin good.


----------



## DoubleRR

Are you ready to join us again... for another season of fun?


----------



## davidhelmly

tenfootall said:


> Aint been on here in a long time. Yall got the clover lookin like carpet. Get back home for good (again) Monday or Tuesday. Got that box of stuff to bring Mrs. Helmly so yall smell good. If possible I might try to ride down Friday 5-11 or Sat 5-12. Got it lookin good.



Yeah the weather has been great for clover so far this spring, it’s amazing why a little rain will do!!

Hopefully when you come down you can stay the weekend and try to lower our turkey population!!


----------



## DoubleRR

We still have one opening for another member...we have a really  nice club/lease .. also bunch of nice guys and ladies... we will have several good bucks running around come September....I am retired and can be available to show this property any day of the week...HMU


----------



## nrh0011

price include turkey rights?


----------



## davidhelmly

nrh0011 said:


> price include turkey rights?


It includes turkey rights on 850 of our 1250 acres, we don't have turkey rights on 400 acres that we have.


----------



## Dwane Williams

Any last minute cancellations? Very interested. If not keep me in mind for next year. Thanks, Dwane 678-725-0776


----------



## davidhelmly

Dwane Williams said:


> Any last minute cancellations? Very interested. If not keep me in mind for next year. Thanks, Dwane 678-725-0776



Thanks Dwane but we are full for the year.


----------



## davidhelmly

The season isn't over yet but I thought I would add our 2 bucks that have been killed so far this year.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/Qwpf8Y

"




__
		https://flic.kr/p/NTX6QR

"




__
		https://flic.kr/p/2cyzoAA


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2cyzoMC


----------



## Rashman

One member appears to have it dialed in: harvested a solid buck in 2017, and also 2018.


----------



## davidhelmly

Rashman said:


> One member appears to have it dialed in: harvested a solid buck in 2017, and also 2018.


And has had several close encounters with a MUCH better buck this season but can’t quite close the deal...


----------



## Triple C

David...A tip of the hat for a job well done with your management plan!


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks Triple C!


----------



## davidhelmly

Here is a video of some clips I put together from a trailcam on a signpost rub last season.


----------



## Triple C

David,  That is one of the coolest and most informative video collections I have ever watched!  Interestingly enough, I've yet to find a signpost rub on our place.  I'm certain one or more exists because we sure have our fair share of bucks on the property.  I am going to have to go back in the swamp and see if I can find one.  Fantastic footage!


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Great work David, very interesting!


----------



## antharper

That was awesome , thanks for sharing , y’all got some beautiful bucks , I’d be sitting there next November 10-20


----------



## Dwane Williams

Awesome video


----------



## davidhelmly

We will have an open house for prospective members on Feb 23rd, we will get started around 10 oclock and try to keep it as short as possible for everyone. We will be there to talk with everyone, answer questions and show the property.

If you are interested shoot me a text or give me a call.

David Helmly
404-732-5159


----------



## Worlldbeater

awesome video collection thanks for sharing


----------



## uturn

I finally got around to watching...appropriately named and I as well have yet to find the same on my lease!! Sure got me inspired to work harder at it!!

Great video for sure...I really enjoyed it David thank for sharing!!

Is it me or did it appear the more mature bucks seem to be coming thru toward the camera not that the camera had any bearing on it...different travel route to get there maybe, wind...I don't know?

Good Stuff!!


----------



## Josh B

I'll join if you let me hang a stand on that tree 20 yards from that signpost! Amazing all the day time videos and they were hot that 2nd week of November.


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> I'll join if you let me hang a stand on that tree 20 yards from that signpost! Amazing all the day time videos and they were hot that 2nd week of November.


Believe it or not I don’t have one anywhere close to it... yet... ?


----------



## davidhelmly

We have one opening for the 2019-20 season, if you are a archery hunter looking to chase some P&Y bucks this season and are like minded with what you see in these post and think you may be a good fit with us, give me a shout.


----------



## livetohunt

davidhelmly said:


> Believe it or not I don’t have one anywhere close to it... yet... ?



Nice video..Looks like you need to be there between 10-11am.


----------



## davidhelmly

I will be down at the property the next 2 weekends working, if anyone wants to take a look give me a shout.




livetohunt said:


> Nice video..Looks like you need to be there between 10-11am.


Thanks Dave, I don't have a stand there but will be hanging one soon!!


----------



## davidhelmly

A put a couple of cameras out on some clover in mid April and checked them yesterday, they are hitting the plots hard. We will get the feeders cranked back up next weekend and the buck watching will start!! Here are a few videos.

































https://youtu.be/AdqW5Hvhm40


----------



## davidhelmly

And a couple of pics.


----------



## davidhelmly

Here are 2 videos from one of our feeder sites from back in the summer and a one of a nice up and comer from late November.


----------



## Josh B

I keep trying to figure out how to hunt the mid west but you're consistently growing the big ones here. I'm sure you just love the whole managing as much or more than hunting.


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks Josh, we’ve grown some pretty good bucks over the years but this year was better than normal for some reason but still nothing that compares to the Midwest. You’re right about enjoying the management, I honestly enjoy the whole process from shed hunting in the spring, to planting, mowing, feeding to the hunting.


----------



## Doe Dirt

davidhelmly said:


> Here is a video of some clips I put together from a trailcam on a signpost rub last season.


This video is awesome. I watched it twice, just goes to show that let’em go and watch’em grow is paying off. Y’all should have had some sure enough Mack daddy’s running around this year.


----------



## South Man

You guys adding new members for 2020?


----------



## davidhelmly

South Man said:


> You guys adding new members for 2020?


I won't know until late Jan-early Feb.


----------



## Jim Boyd

davidhelmly said:


> I won't know until late Jan-early Feb.




New members or old, they are in for an awesome ride.


----------



## M2M

goodedawg said:


> Curious as to what your feeding in your feeders?


Yes I am too. I am in a 4K acre lease in Alabama with 41 food plots and 6 years into QDM. I would appreciate any info. PM if necessary.


----------



## davidhelmly

M2M said:


> Yes I am too. I am in a 4K acre lease in Alabama with 41 food plots and 6 years into QDM. I would appreciate any info. PM if necessary.


M2M that is Antler Xtreme in the troughs, they love it! It sounds like you’ve got a great lease in AL, good luck.


----------



## davidhelmly

Here are our kills from 2019-20 with this first one being our best scoring buck to date, overall it was a really good year for us.


----------



## GrantC77

I call that gooder than good! I saw that first deer at fortners taxidermy when I picked up mine. Pictures almost don’t do it justice what a pig. What he go 165-170?


----------



## davidhelmly

GrantC77 said:


> I call that gooder than good! I saw that first deer at fortners taxidermy when I picked up mine. Pictures almost don’t do it justice what a pig. What he go 165-170?


You’re right he’s much bigger in person than he looks in pictures! I’m not sure if he’s been officially scored but I grossed him at 168.


----------



## Triple C

Love following this thread year after year.  Great job on managing for older class bucks!  Congrats to all the hunters.


----------



## uturn

Awesome! 

Looks like you guys had a great season, congratulations to all of the archer’s on the fine bucks!

And congratulations on your efforts to produce a great environment for both deer and hunter David! Sure keeps me stoked!!!

Congratulations again, always watching...thanks for sharing!


----------



## livetohunt

davidhelmly said:


> You’re right he’s much bigger in person than he looks in pictures! I’m not sure if he’s been officially scored but I grossed him at 168.


Great buck! Things will only get better too. All your hard work and trigger control is paying off big..Good luck to all members next season.


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Them were some very nice bucks. That one is a buck of a lifetime. Congrats to you and the lucky hunter!


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks Mike.


----------



## davidhelmly

I have 2 openings for the 2020-21 season, if you are interested give me a call or send me a text or PM.

DavidHelmly
404-732-5159


----------



## Triple C

davidhelmly said:


> I have 2 openings for the 2020-21 season, if you are interested give me a call or send me a text or PM.
> 
> DavidHelmly
> 404-732-5159


David - If I didn't have my own place, I'd beg to get in your place.


----------



## Dwane Williams

davidhelmly said:


> I have 2 openings for the 2020-21 season, if you are interested give me a call or send me a text or PM.
> 
> DavidHelmly
> 404-732-5159


I just left you a message.


----------



## davidhelmly

Dwane Williams said:


> I just left you a message.


Dwayne, I’ll give you a call later today.


----------



## bowtech brandon

Are you guys bow only?


----------



## Todd Norton

bowtech brandon said:


> Are you guys bow only?


Yes bow only


----------



## davidhelmly

I have had a flurry of PM's and text over the last couple of weeks about openings for next season, we will have a meeting with the current members and discuss any rule changes, celebrate this years success and discuss whatever needs to be and then the current members will have a couple of weeks to digest the changes and get me a deposit if they are staying, I should know about any openings in early February so if you are interested give me a shout then.

We have had a great season this year and still have a couple of days left, I will be there this evening trying to add to the kill list but here are the bucks we have killed so far for the 2020-21 season.


----------



## Josh B

Y'all had an amazing year. My dad had a good year on the Meriwether track I gave up also. Good year there


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> Y'all had an amazing year. My dad had a good year on the Meriwether track I gave up also. Good year there


Thanks Josh, it seems to have been a good year countywide.


----------



## Echo

David, it's almost hard to imagine so many outstanding bucks coming from one club in a single season. Congrats on your extremely successful program!


----------



## uturn

Congratulations to all you guys on a great season David!


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks guys!


----------



## livetohunt

Congrats David on running a great club..If the members ever bump the harvest up to only 5+ year old bucks, the sky would be the limit on your club..With your land, and all the surrounding land that is highly managed it would be as good as it gets.


----------



## oppthepop

What awesome results!


----------



## CoonHunter30251

Do y’all allow Coon hunters to help to thin the coo s down? Would be willing to pay to hunt out of deer season.


----------



## JROESEL

Any openings for 2021? Me and a buddy are interested we were part of Little creek bow club but just found out its being sold we are from Florida and hunt together everytime and take turns filming hunts for YouTube channel, and by hunting together that helps keep the hunting pressure down instead of having 2 new members hunting different areas.
IS LITTLE CREEK BEING SOLD???
This is from another post (nebula club)


----------



## Todd Norton

Ye


JROESEL said:


> Any openings for 2021? Me and a buddy are interested we were part of Little creek bow club but just found out its being sold we are from Florida and hunt together everytime and take turns filming hunts for YouTube channel, and by hunting together that helps keep the hunting pressure down instead of having 2 new members hunting different areas.
> IS LITTLE CREEK BEING SOLD???
> This is from another post (nebula club)


 Yes it is!


----------



## JROESEL

Oh wow, to who? A private entrepreneur or timber/investment company, don’t say the exact names


----------



## davidhelmly

JROESEL said:


> Oh wow, to who? A private entrepreneur or timber/investment company, don’t say the exact names


  It is being bought to hunt on but we don’t know who yet.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Man sorry to hear this!


----------



## JROESEL

davidhelmly said:


> It is being bought to hunt on but we don’t know who yet.


man I know that’s a hard pill to swallow, congrats on all the success you have had there, maybe you and your wife will get to keep hunting out there


----------



## davidhelmly

JROESEL said:


> man I know that’s a hard pill to swallow, congrats on all the success you have had there, maybe you and your wife will get to keep hunting out there


Thanks, it’s tough but I’m just looking on the bright side, I’m happy that I got to enjoy it for 14 years. I’m proud of what we built there and also thankful for all the great friendships that were built there thru the years. 
I guess anything is possible but we aren’t looking to get back on there, we are just moving on and will concentrate on another piece of property that we have.


----------



## brownceluse

Wow, that sucks!!! Hate to hear that for you guys!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Very sorry to hear that. Good luck with your new endeavor. Look forward to seeing and hearing about it!


----------



## Triple C

davidhelmly said:


> Thanks, it’s tough but I’m just looking on the bright side, I’m happy that I got to enjoy it for 14 years. I’m proud of what we built there and also thankful for all the great friendships that were built there thru the years.
> I guess anything is possible but we aren’t looking to get back on there, we are just moving on and will concentrate on another piece of property that we have.


David - You always seem to see the glass as half full rather than half empty.  Gut tells me you will do just fine in the years ahead on whatever property you secure.  Been a pleasure to follow all the years on Little Creek Bow Club!!!


----------



## antharper

I sure hate to hear that . But I know how it feels , lease my dads been a part of nearly 40 years is up for auction on the 27th . And it’s not even a fraction as good as little creek , good luck on your other property . Not as much as you but I’m sure gonna miss the little creek trail cam pictures


----------



## rolltidefan

davidhelmly said:


> It is being bought to hunt on but we don’t know who yet.



I hate to say it but this is the down fall when operating a lease to have excellent management practices to grow big deer and it being done on leased land. It is just a matter of time until someone with deeper pockets offer more money for the lease or offers to buy it. I'll guarantee you that if it was just average property you would still be leasing and hunting it.

The best practice in leasing land that you are managing for big deer is to be silent and issue no post on what you have on it. Don't broadcast your clubs kills and pictures of big bucks roaming the property. If the public don't know, then all is well.

Sorry about the loss of the lease, I know it hurts after years of managing and feeling proud of the accomplishments you were seeing. That really sucks but is a part of leasing property from anyone.


----------



## WishboneW

2 nd time around David. I feel your pain


----------



## Long Cut

Sorry for your loss. I always enjoyed following your posts Dave!

Just goes to show how cutthroat middle & south GA hunting land is... North GA ain’t worth a hoot to hunt, so you have ATL folks coming South looking for land and Florida folks driving North looking for land.


----------



## WishboneW

David I do believe your neighbor across the street might have some decent land he will lease you. The few times I met him he seemed to be a decent person.
His land probably has a better population than little creek when you first took it over


----------



## davidhelmly

WishboneW said:


> David I do believe your neighbor across the street might have some decent land he will lease you. The few times I met him he seemed to be a decent person.
> His land probably has a better population than little creek when you first took it over


Thanks Andy, if you’re talking across 362 that’s where I work now, he has some great property but isn’t leasing any more out.


----------



## QUAD500

Sorry to hear that David. Been there before. Makes one leery about putting that much into a piece of property that one doesn't own. Blood Sweat and Tears.


----------



## davidhelmly

QUAD500 said:


> Sorry to hear that David. Been there before. Makes one leery about putting that much into a piece of property that one doesn't own. Blood Sweat and Tears.


Agreed!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Hated to read about this.  Enjoyed following you all throughout the years.  Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## davidhelmly

01Foreman400 said:


> Hated to read about this.  Enjoyed following you all throughout the years.  Good luck in your future endeavors.


Thanks Foreman.


----------



## gordylew

Sorry to hear this as well. If you remember  I was hunting the farm next door to you for several years.  When the property owner passed away his daughter inherited it.  She said she was wanting to sell it.  The price I felt was ridiculous and thought it would never sell.  I was sadly wrong.  The best investment is buying your own property and quit investing large sums of money into property that someone else will profit off of your hard work.   Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------

